# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT-JTAG Samsung GT-T959 Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot and More inside :)

## gsm4maroc

*ORT - JTAG UPDATE* [10 Apr 2011]  *Description :*  *ORT Plus V1.37* *Samsung GT-T959 Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot* *Samsung GT-I9000 Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot [Revised]*   *What's new in ORT Plus V1.37 ?*  Support S5PC110 Read / Write even boot or spl erased   *Released Stuffs :*   ORT Plus V1.37 Samsung GT-T959 Repair File Samsung GT-T959 JTAG Pinout Samsung GT-T959 Instructions Samsung GT-I9000 Repair File Samsung GT-I9000 JTAG Pinout Samsung GT-I9000 Instructions   *Full Flashes Uploaded :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Previous Update :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *ORT Team Blog :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Need a Hand ?* *Contact me if you have ORT-JTAG and following dead phones in Hand*  HTC 7  ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

